# so happy with our purchase



## mayer (Nov 20, 2020)

We are so happy with our purchase of our dog Dixie from Mayers puppy farm, he was very accommodating, and his family was such a joy to meet. He let me see the father and mother of my puppy and it really put my mind at ease about the health concerns he goes along with my kids and the other pets I have. This Pomsky breed is very playful and fun to be with. I am very grateful for having done business with such an 


  




honest and ethical People.


----------

